# Giveaway 12/22/07 - Congrats Cosmopolitics!



## Janice (Dec 22, 2007)

This contest is open to both US & international members.

Congratulations *Cosmopolitics*!  Please PM me with your mailing address!

Today's giveaway consists of the following products:

Mineralized Eyeshadow: Earthly Riches
Nail Laquer: Nocturnelle
3D Glass: Algorithim

*What is your favorite Holiday tradition?*

How to Enter:

Reply to this thread with your tradition!

A random winner will be chosen from the replies.

Please remember the rules - only one entry per member per day! You cannot win more than one "Haul a Day" Giveaway, so if you have already won, please do not enter. (This _does not_ include the Barbie raffle.)

And, if you haven't already, be sure to buy your raffle tickets for the Barbie raffle. Remember, with your purchase of each ticket you will also be entered into a second "surprise" raffle of MAC Cosmetics product.

Good luck!


----------



## starz (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My favorite holiday tradition since I can remember has been to open one gift on Ghristmas eve. We have passed this on to our kids and it creates excitement for the morning to come!!


----------



## soco210 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Growing up we moved around so much and had family spread all over the country that it was hard to establish any sort of tradition.  
Now, with my husband and son, we have a tradition of making sure we're home for Christmas Eve to wake up here Christmas morning.  On Christmas Eve we read our son the book the Night Before Christmas.  On Christmas Day my dad comes over and we celebrate, then we all go to my husbands Grandmothers, where his entire family is having a huge breakfast.

Later that day we head to my mothers house for Christmas dinner.  Then, usually (weather permitting) we head up to Cleveland, Ohio to see my Aunt's beautiful old home decorated for Christmas.  We spend a few days with them and are home for the New Year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, of course, at some point we watch A Christmas Story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol who doesn't?!?!


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

It's baking with my mom.  We always make lots of goodies for our friends, and do it together.  It's very fun & I look forward to it every year.


----------



## trip75 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My son waking me up at the butt crack of dawn. Screaming cause Santa ate ALL the cookies then opening presents. Heading over to my sis' house having brunch there (in our jammies). Then lunch at my aunts. I love it!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Going to my Grandmothers house in the morning, with the whole family. 

( we don't do this anymore since my grandma passed last year)

which no longer makes it a tradition, but It was for 25 years for me so , there you go.


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Our tradition is some kind of non alcohol drink with the kids and lots of Christmas movies.. I always have Christmas songs playing during the day as well
Turkey and all the trimmings and then after that we watch movies and talk about how fast the year went by hehe


----------



## nikki (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My husband, kids, and I spend all day Christmas Eve and Christmas Day with our families cooking, eating, and , of course, opening presents!!  This has been our tradition for as long as we have been together


----------



## linziP123 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

i love everything about xmas, my favourite bit is waking up all excited and waiting for all my brothers and sister (theres 6 of us so its very exciting!!) to go to my mum's room to open our stocking presents!


----------



## poocatgrrl (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My favorite holiday tradition is baking and leaving out cookies for Santa on Christmas eve!  I don't have any kids (yet?) but still like the baking cookie (snickerdoodle!) part.


----------



## natalie75 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

As the children get older, and the family gets bigger, Traditions change...... The one that never changes is Christmas day we are all together. This year we are more grateful than ever that we will be together.  Mom has spent this year in treatment for cancer and is in remission.  

We all feel so blessed to have this Christmas with mom after all she has been through.


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

We always go out for breakfast Christmas morning. =) I love the hot chocolate!


----------



## ellyd_hert (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

We always have a huge meal and listen to carols while we open all the gifts.


----------



## Switz1880 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

I love having all the family together and opening presents and having brunch together.  Then my sister and I always make and decorate lots of cookies and play with all our new stuff!!


----------



## *KT* (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Our tradition is to have the big family thing the night before Christmas so the actual day itself can be more simple and relaxed with immediate family.  All of my family lives an hour away, so we pack up and spend the night with my folks.  Simple is best this time of the year.  =)


----------



## mad dog marissa (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Making tamales with my family!


----------



## lovelyinspiron (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Opening presents on Christmas Eve and eating all day on Christmas!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

We have a tradition every New Years Eve to hang grapes on each window of the house as well as on doors and arches. Also, we always make a fruit bowl/basket where we put money and rice at the bottom of the container, then place as many "round" fruits we can buy, with the number of fruits no less than 13. We do not touch these fruits until after the 1st day of the new year. Only then do we take apart the basket. The money placed underneath is returned to each family member and we keep it for good luck. Then my Mom and I make fruit salad and my Dad bakes mango bread (from the trees in our yard) then we get to enjoy it and share it with our neighbors and relatives!


----------



## Shadow (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My favorite holiday tradition is very personal.  Before I go to sleep on Christmas night I say a special prayer for all my family that has passed away.  I think of each one of them and remember Christmas' past when they were here with us.  I tell them I love them and miss them.


----------



## kokometro (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Our family has a lovely tradition that takes place long after dark on Christmas eve.

My husband, myself and our two boys go outside and we give our youngest son a handful of glitter.  It's his job then to close his eyes tight, wish Santa to our home and toss the glitter into the air. 
 Even though Hunter is starting to question the authenticity of Santa, I know that this tradition will be one that we will  continue forever.  The glitter is so beautiful falling in the moonlight as it summons Santa and his reindeer.  This is a a real magic moment for me. It's one I wait for all year.


----------



## liv (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

I LOVE decorating the tree, and I always begged to be the one to put the star on the top (with my dad's help when I was little).  We always made ornaments in school and gave them to our parents as presents, and they still have them.  And I love real trees.  When I have my own house...it's all real for me!  I love how they smell. =]


----------



## redambition (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

There are two things that I do every Christmas morning.

The first is running a sink of water in the bathroom, dropping a coin in there and then washing my face using that water. It's a Polish tradition that my family have passed on to me - it's meant to bring good luck and good health. My whole family does this every Christmas morning.

After I've washed my face I stumble into the kitchen and grab some leftover christmas pudding, drown it in custard and eat it to perk me up from the night before - our main festivities are always on Christmas eve.


----------



## lindsaykinzie (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Cooking with my dad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My mom pretty much decided not to be a part of our lives so my dad had to be both a mom and dad to me. Every year we make tons of cookies before christmas. Then on christmas day we make a huge dinner and have family and friends over.


----------



## mena22787 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Mine is actually Christmas Eve.  My family [me, my mom, my dad, and brother] goes over my grandparent's house and we open our presents and have dessert.  It's also my dad's birthday, but we always joke he gets gypped.  It'll actually be different and bittersweet this year and for years to come unfortunately because my grandfather just passed two weeks ago, but he'll still be there in spirit.


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My family tradition.. ever since I can remember.. is going over to my grandmother's house every Christmas morning to have a big dinner and switch presents with the entire extended family. I love watching the little kids open their presents now... it's cliche.. but the look on their faces is priceless. 

Thank you again Specktra for these Hauladays.. I LOVE THEM!


----------



## kblakes (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My favorite Holiday tradition is having my grandparents over on Christmas Eve.  We hang out, eat dinner, and open all the gifts.  Then we go to mass at 10 pm.  As my family members get older it makes me appreciate this small tradition even more than I did before.


----------



## janelovesyou (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

The only tradition that I can think of for every holiday is Gumbo at any family event. Sooooo good!


----------



## FREYA (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My mom and I never really had a steady place to live, and every Christmas was hard for us. The closest we ever came to an actual tradition was watching Christmas funny movies like "Christmas Vacation", "charlie Brown Christmas"  and the claymation ones. Anyway, we still watch movies and drink tea every year, regardless if we can afford a 'real' Chirstmas or not.


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

we have a Tree trimming party. Although the Tree is already trimmed. WE invite our family over. Everyone brings a new special ornament (bought or made) and we do a grab bag. So everyone gets a new special ornament to take home and add to their collection. Drinking eggnog and hot chocolate listening to christmas music and watching christmas movies. Plenty food fun and laughs. pictures too.. creates the best memories! I cant wait for this year!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My favorite ever since ive been little is going out looking at all the Holiday lights and we come home put icing on sugar cookies then open our Christmas eve gift[which is always pjs]. I think thats my favorite thing to do ever!


----------



## XShear (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Christmas, on Christmas Eve ... it's been that way ever since I was little, and I would love the continue that tradition with my kids someday.


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My family is impateint. My favorite holiday tradition is waiting up till midnight of Christmas Eve to open presents.

It sucks though, as my mom is working that evening, but it's something I remember that still makes me a little happy.


----------



## Holly (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My favourite tradition is making Christmas dinner with my mom, and being with my family on Christmas eve (That's my moms birthday) and christmas day, listening to christmas music and just spending time together. I don't get to see my family all together very often, so Christmas is great


----------



## Holls* (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

We always get a christmas tree the day after thanksgiving and decorate it together with music and cocoa. Then we wrap gifts together. On christmas eve we go around to family parties and share the gifts and get home, have cocoa while watching where santa is. then when we tuck the girls in we will read a night before christmas and the girls go to sleep, we do the santa stuff and then on christmas morning the kids wake us up. we open gifts and have a nice breakfast.


----------



## toxik (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

hanging out with my cousins during new year! (a get-together) 
and those festive goodies like pineapple tarts, almond&peanut cookies. woo!
i love fireworks and crackers too


----------



## minerva (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My family and I all pile up in our car on Christmas Eve and drive around the neighborhood, looking at Christmas lights and decorations.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Hmmmm...decorating the house for Halloween.  I love finding new ways and new themes to decorate each year.


----------



## Lisa J (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My favourite tradition is opening one gift on Christmas Eve... which is always a new ornament that we can keep for our tree once we 'grow up'!  I think next year I may actually get a tree of my own, and I have plenty of ornaments already to decorate it with


----------



## kyoto (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My favorite holiday tradition is getting together with my family on Christmas Eve and watching an old Christmas movie like Miracle on 34th Street, or White Christmas.


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Making delicious chocolate ripple cake with my mum.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My fave tradition is getting together with all my close family & enjoying a very long, big, & great Italian dinner!


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Favourite holiday tradition:

I love putting up the Christmas tree and every year going to Hallmark and buying a new ornament for that year (it had to have the date on it somewhere).


----------



## prettybaby (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My favorite is the baking of the ham! I always do the ham ( cause Im pretty much the best ever at it). It doesnt matter where we have the meal if its my place, or my sisters, but for years it has always been us, our spouses and our kids for the meal and play time.... sigh.... What would we do without family to share these special days with?


----------



## Marcita (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

We don't celebrate Christmas so we've come up with a way to be with family and friends on Christmas Eve. Every year I make a big pot of chili, serve hot dogs and Honey Baked Turkey, salad, cornbread and desserts galore. We invite just about everyone we know that doesn't celebrate Christmas either (and some that do!). 
I started by using 3 pounds of meat and I'm up to 10 pounds of meat just for the chili so we grow and grow. 
It's so wonderful to be with everyone for a happy occasion, whether we celebrate a holiday or not.


----------



## Lexx13 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My tradition is to get together with all my family for brunch on X-mas morning. We party until the next day lol.


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

We always open the presents in the morning, and my mom make this delicius pan cakes and hot chocolate...I love that morning...


----------



## nunu (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

opening the gifts and sip hot chocolate!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Every Xmas my mother always takes her shower way too late and takes long showers at that; somebody is still at home not awake yet and hungover from a celebration the night before; my son is bugging the heck out of me to open gifts but I keep telling him he needs to wait till grandma is out the shower; my Uncle Joe is sulking at home and we have to keep calling him to get his butt over here because family should be together, BUT as soon as we are all together eating and talking and being all happy and joyous, I know it is all worth it and then I get sad that it is just for one day and the next day we will all go back to hating each other. =)


----------



## goink (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

The Christmas dinners.
It's great to eat with the family!


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

*What is your favorite Holiday tradition?


*my favorite christmas tradition,
is when we get together with my aunt/uncle on my moms side of the family, on christmas eve, exchange gifts, have pizza, and just enjoy eachothers company


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

i just love seeing my family, i dont see them alot apart from my mum and its just nice to finally spend some time with them on such a nice day. I also love it when we exchange gifts and have a huge talk and eat chocolates... then in the evening i see my boyfriend and spend the night with him which i love


----------



## Eugenia (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

On Christmas morning, we all (19 of us) gather at my Dad's house, the one we grew up in--my sisters, brothers, in laws, nieces, nephews. We have a huge southern-style breakfast. After that, we go to the living room to open gifts that have been carefully arranged beneath the tree, in front of the fireplace and under furniture, too! Everyone has their "pile," and we take turns, each opening one, until done.

well, that's the big family tradition. My own personal tradition involves running out on xmas eve for scotch tape --because I always underestimate -- so I can wrap all the last-minute gifts while listening to the Mormon Tabernacle Choir on TV.


----------



## kamenashi (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

count down to christmas on christmas eve, scream the house down at 12am sharp...and my family will dance around the house singing a xmas medley


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

I have no clue how it started, but for about the past, oh, six years, every Christmas Eve my family and I have tacos and burritos for dinner followed by A White Christmas.


----------



## danabird (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

waking up super duper early to get PRESENTS!!


----------



## Araylan (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

When I was little it was cooking sugar cookies with my uncle but we eventually stopped doing that. Now I help my aunt (his sister, not wife) cook our big family dinner for Christmas Eve. Oh...and we make all kinds of goodies like chocolate covered pretzels and peanut butter pinwheels. Yum.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My mom, grandma and I get together on Christmas and cook prime rib 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and get a little tipsy and enjoy each others company!


----------



## luckyme (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My favorite tradition is opening presents on Christmas Eve in the evening and sleeping in late on Christmas day!


----------



## ln_marie_d (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

being with family and eating so much plum pudding and custard that you feel like your going to pop - then eating it again for breakfast the next morning


----------



## MorningGlory (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Christmas Eve we spend the day making cookies and fudge.  Then for Christmas eve dinner we always have cracked Dungeness crab.  It is a fantastically messy but tasty meal. I love it because this is the most relaxed time of the holidays.  Then Christmas morning we open presents and get ready for the formal dinner party we have every year.


----------



## frocher (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My favorite Holiday tradition is eating leftovers the next day with my family.  We just talk and watch movies.  It's a way to catch up with each other because we do not all live close to each other, and often have to fly in to get together.


----------



## DaisyPie (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Every Christmas Eve we have a special family dinner, watch corny Christmas movies and open our presents. On Christmas Day we have a huge family lunch which all the relatives come to, which always ends up continuing into dinner time. After dinner the whole family (at least 50 of us!) walk to the middle of town to see the giant Christmas tree all lit up in lights.


----------



## Jade (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Going to my moms' house, all my family there, opening gifts and having a HUGE dinner


----------



## maggiep07 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My favorite tradition is baking with my mom! We always make soo many different types of cookies and cake and pie and fudge! I can't wait to bake tomorrow!


----------



## yummie82 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

my favorite tradition of the holidays would have to be, hands-down, decorating the tree.  one new ornament would be bought every year by each of the family members, so the tree grew in decorations with every passing xmas.  each ornament was full of memories of the past years.  so decorating the tree was very special to me indeed.  

though i no longer live with my parents, i am continuing this tradition with my bf who i now live with.  and i will surely pass this tradition down to my own kids when i have them.


----------



## fash10nista (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Going to my sis' house on Christmas Day bringing all the presents then having a "go-at-it" session with all the kids and adults screaming and ripping open presents like maniacs! Such fun!!!


----------



## Joyness (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

A bit lame perhaps, but I've always loved driving around in some of the most highly decorated neighborhoods looking at all their Christmas lights at night right before Christmas.


----------



## n_c (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

One special family tradition in my family takes place Christmas Eve...we usually gather at our great-grandmothers house for the holiday. Every family has to bring a wrapped tree ornament. Once everyone arrives everyone gets a number out of a hat/stocking and the game begins.

As each number is pulled that person chooses a wrapped ornament and so on. The thing is once your number is pulled out, you can chooses someones else's ornament if you like. Makes it really fun and exciting because at any given time you can gain or lose a really nice ornament. 

I think this tradition is really fun and it has taken place for years in my family...fun holiday


----------



## lvgz (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

every christmas morning i and my siblings wake up and run to our parents bedroom. we then just cuddle in bed under a blanket and watch tv and talk. my family rarely has enough time to just sit together, and its pretty precious.


----------



## rainy (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Making christmas presents, because I don't have much time to do art/craft things during the year and I can finally catch up on some of the things I've been promising to do for people all year : )


----------



## tearsindecember (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Making Cookies!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Going to my boyfriend's house to celebrate xmas with his family. I love incorporating his religion and customs into my life


----------



## threelittlebirds (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Eating rice cake soup with my family and extended family on New Year's.  My grandparents are quite old now, so for the past couple of years, I've felt so grateful to have that bowl of soup with them.  Another lucky year this year.


----------



## Jeisenne (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My Mom's family is from Spain, and Dad's is from the Philippines, and like most Spanish influenced cultures, we celebrate Christmas on the Eve (Noche Buena) so that we can attend Midnight Mass and morning mass on Christmas Day.

Now that my parents are older and I'm the one with the kids, everybody in my family comes to my place on Christmas Eve and we have a huge food spread, which I cook.  I usually take requests two weeks before and I prepare.  This year we're having egg rolls, adobo (Dad's request), Mom wants caldaretta and paella, my sister and her fiancee want leche flan and my man and boys want pot roast and potatoes.

We play mahjong and various other board games while everybody is here.  We open gifts before everybody has to leave.

On Christmas morning my sons jump into bed with us and we watch TV or have breakfast in bed.

It's definitely not traditional for living in the USA, but it's traditional for us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've never celebrated Christmas on the day itself, for us the big deal was always Noche Buena.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

we do a secret santa with all the girls of my family because I have about 13 or so female cousins that are all around the same age so we have been doing that the past couple years and it's a lot of fun...i actually just came from our secret santa dinner party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i just had to enter the giveaway before i fell asleep


----------



## almmaaa (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Our tradition is making our favorite warm food which would be Tamales and Pozole yum yum!!!  And going over to one of my aunts house this is every dec 24.  My whole big ass family goes there!!!!


----------



## Kitt3n (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My favorite tradition is the family getting together for dinner and gift exchange.  I love giving gifts that get that wow factor.


----------



## sweet8684girl (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Mine is gathering with the whole family at Christmas Eve at my Grandma's house. Dinner with the family and opening one present each has been a tradition there for as long as I can remember.


----------



## sophistichic (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My tradition, is always decorating a Christmas tree and putting up the lights in front of the family home. The whole family comes from all over the country and we have a huge potluck, it's pretty fun plus we have 2 more adorable babies to add to the bunch! 

This year me and my friends are going to start a new tradition hopefully, we decorated our friend's palm tree before all of us went our separate ways for the holidays. It was really fun, hopefully we can do it again and again!


----------



## Dani (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My favorite tradition is getting together with my whole family (mom's side anyway) and giving each other scratch off lottery tickets and celebrating. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OH and absolutely every Christmas my best friend and I spend a good hour and a half on the phone talking about how our Christmas is going so far, then we call each other back later and talk about how the rest of our day went.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

cookies and martinelli's sparkling cider..ummm


----------



## jilliandanica (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My favorite Xmas tradition is making my mom's secret family recipe holiday ham haha. it's so yum!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

When I was a kid, it was opening that one present on Xmas eve in anticipation...or being up in my room while the grownups ...did whatever they were doing while I waited for "Santa"...and looked out the window to see if I could see a red light up in the sky. 

As I got older, it was a cool post-divorce tradition that I got to spend Xmas eve with my mom's family opening presents and celebrating our blessings...and then doing it again the next day with my dad's side of the family.

Now, I've noticed that the "traditions" tend to change from year to year, as the world changes. My family has gotten less swept up in the commercial aspects of the season and is more focused on using the excuse of the holiday for time together. I love that, and it feels so much more real to me than any blood rush from opening a lot of presents ever brought when I was a kid.


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My favorite tradition is reading "Twas the Night Before Christmas" on Christmas Eve with everyone sitting around the tree with all the lights off except for the tree lights.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

It's a newer tradition, albeit a lazy one. 

Around this time we watch all of the good Christmas-themed stuff we have. Not the generic A Christmas Story or It's A Wonderful Life or Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer, but stuff such as the Beavis and Butthead Christmas Specials (my favorite one is the one where they just watch Christmas music videos, it's hilarious), the He-Man Christmas special, the Mystery Science Theater version of the Mexican movie "Santa Claus", and Bad Santa. To us, it injects a bit of cheer back into a season that has become generic and unjoyful.


----------



## KitCat007 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Yep we do the one present thing on Christmas Eve also, we did this when I was a child so I have passed that on to my kiddo's. I also love to bake Christmas cookies with my kids, they love to put the sprinkles on.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My christmas tradition is that my husband and i buy 1 new ornament each year to add to the tree .... it is always fun shopping and deciding what 1 ornament to get ..it usually takes us days lol...


----------



## The_N (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

my favorite holiday tradition is chinese new year when both my parents wake up early in the morning to cook vegetarian food. we're not vegetarian, but it's something we do every new year morning. after the food is ready, my parents would wake us up to eat all together. we say our blessings to each other wishing each other a happy new year, good health, and etc. in my family, we don't celebrate new year for just one day. it goes on for about a week. all our relatives would come over for dinner and we would do the same. everyone having dinner at each others place, that's when i really get to see my cousins and other people i haven't seen in a very long time. it's great, we get to talk and catch up. seeing all the little kids running around and full of laughter is just wonderful. it's a very warm feeling seeing happiness all around me.


----------



## macfeen (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Every year I celebrate Christmas eve with my dad's side of the fam, since my mom's side is all out of the country. As a family tradition, each member of the fam must bring an ornament that would represent something of importance. Usually something we're thankful for. What's really nice is that since all of us cousins are now older and we're extending our own family, the tree looks much more fuller. Then we'll have a Christmas biblical trvia game and win money. Since our family is huge, we do white elephant in each other's generation, so adults exchange and the cousins exchange. We all end the night with midnight mass. And now that I have a husband and baby girl, I spend Christmas Day with his fam.


----------



## mochabean (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My Favorite Holiday tradition--Christmas Eve someone designated in the family (usually my Grandma or Granda) will take a small desert saucer, wrap it in a cloth napkin, and break it. Then each one of the family members takes a piece of the broken saucer. We each hide the piece of broken saucer somewhere in the house where no one sees us hiding it. While we hide it, we make a little wish for the upcoming New Year. It's supposed to give us "good luck." I have no idea who first thought up this idea, but I've been doing this since I was a small kid and it is the most fun thing in the world to do. And the weirdest thing, usually all of my wishes end up coming true! LOL! Of course I don't ever do wishful thinking like "win the lottery" or something. . . but more practical wishes.


----------



## neeshie (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Roast potatoes!
We were in Australia last year and so missed it, my husband was very disappointed.
This year we go on vacation Christmas day so Christmas has been rescheduled - its today!!!!


----------



## syrene78 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Drinking "Vin Chaud" on the evening in front of the fireplace!


----------



## onionbooty (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Having a drink with my family along with our dinner... and especially PRESENTS how I love it.  Oh, and decorating the tree... I just loveee all of Christmas in general!


----------



## TheStranger1 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My favorite Holiday tradition is lightening Hanuka candles with my family and singing Hanuka songs!


----------



## Babylard (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My tradition is a new one.

I moved away from my family and out of the provence so I don't get to see them often.  The holidays is the perfect time where I can hurry up with my exams and come back home to be with my family.

My favourite holiday tradition is coming back home and just being able to eat dinner with my family.  (It really sucks eating dinner alone!)


----------



## lilifee (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Our Christmas tradition is to meet with the whole family on the 24 th of dezember- which is our x-mas day over here in Germany- cooking some very nice food and dessert or cookies , having a nice wine and talkink till late at night + this year we will make a champagne gathering in the white frozen garden around the fireplace.

Merry x-mas to all of u


----------



## Cutey (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

As i dont celebrate Christmas cause i am a Muslim, but we have Eid to celebtrate twice a year and on the first day the family gets all dressed up and we go and visit the family and the kids are given money as gifts.

We then all gather for lunch and plan what we are going to do for the next 3 days!! Either a bbq at a park, or take the kids out to funland, movies whatever it is we do together!!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My favorite Holiday tradition is being with my family. I don't get to see them much but we always make a way to be home for Christmas. The husband and I can't fly home this Christmas so the Grandparents (like my parents) are coming to us. I can't wait. We all gather around the tree on Christmas morning and eat cinnamon rolls and coffee while listening to Christmas music and then we open our presents and take pictures while we're still in our jammies.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My favorite holiday tradition is on Christmas Eve, my mom has always let me and all my siblings open only one gift. That gift is _always _pajamas. Every one of us acts as though we don't know what we're opening. But we know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats just my silly little Christmas tradition.


----------



## ilorietta (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

I come from a big italian family so it's tradition to spend Xmas eve together and new year's eve together and eat looooots of foof, panettone, pandoro and lots of dry fruit...it'always at least 20-25 of us but there are 100 all over the world


----------



## KimSwim (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My favourite Christmas activity, is breakfast with my family on Christmas morning.


----------



## Opalmoon (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My Christmas tradition is watching the It's a Wonderful Life on TV - it's just puts me on right mood for the rest of the holidays.


----------



## alien21xx (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

I love the Christmas dinner! We seldom have anything flashy or expensive during Christmas dinner but I really love the time that my whole family can get together because most of us are living in different countries now and the only time we really get to sit down as one (huge) family is during the dinner on Christmas eve.


----------



## Girl about town (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

ours is going round everyones house on xmas eve then settling down with a nice glass of wine before we play santa and put all the gifts out for my son xxxx


----------



## Purity (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My favourite holiday tradition is decorating our christmas tree together with my mum and sister the day before christmas eve


----------



## pahblov (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Driving around our city and looking at all the Christmas lights!


----------



## JGmac (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My favorite tradition is making a Christmas tree cake with my mom.


----------



## oddinary (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

With my friends, we love to go out for lunch and share our presents. With my family, we usually walk the streets to see the lovely Christmas decorations and enjoy a nice dinner together.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

*When I  was growing up, the house was always beautiful with Chanukah Lights. We were not religious, but the festive holiday Glowed.  My mother would light  several menorahs, some with actual  flames, & others, electric. (Electric menorahs were usually  displayed in the window.) My grandparents owned  the house, & lived upstairs. They always came downstairs. My father, who is a pianist, would play songs, & my sister, brother, & I  would  sing along & play spinning the dreidal.

     Every Night, for 8 Nights, we'd each receive a little present; when we were little, gifts were books, records, pencils, crayons, little toys, etc.....My  grandparents always gave us *gelt,* which was a little bit of money. 

     As we grew up, presents became slightly larger & more sophisticated, but I still remember at least a little something every Night of 8! ~My grandparents owned a shop which sold all kinds of things, including *toys*! So we often got wonderful presents, although we never expected extravagance (for which I'm grateful.)

     My mother &/or grandmother would always make latkes (potato pancakes). We often ate them with apple sauce, I think.  Yuuummmy! 

    I'm sad writing this, as I miss it so much. Everything changed as we grew up & left home. 

    I will never forget the Eighth Night of Chanukah, all those flames & Lights burning; the warmth, the aromas, the songs, the food, the Music...

     I'm married to a man who's quite secular, but from a place in England, where, it seemed, everyone celebrates XMas. I know people celebrate Hanukah in other parts of England, but where we were, it was virtually unheard of. However, my angel husband always gave me a Hannukah card, reminded me to light the little gold-toned menorah my parents sent me, & helped me to feel less alien. In turn, I accompanied him to his parents' house for  XMas, where we ate dinner, received lovely gifts, & watched TV, as the Queen gave her yearly
Christmas address to Britain.

     Now we're in my NY State. My hubby made sure to remind me to light the menorah, & I was lovingly gifted (MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although we truly can't afford it. (I didn't get it for 8 Nights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I have done a bit of online haulage, which I haven't completely finished. (I hope to do my 1st haul report here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    My husband is desperately homesick. He hasn't been home since 2005. We have a small XMas tree, & I've been able to find his favorite hard cider from England, as well as a few other gifties. We will always have *both* holidays in our Home. Leo, our son, will LOVE it, as it will mean extra gifts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to try to give my husband the best XMas I can. I'm cooking him a big dinner, &** hoping to make it lovely for him, even though he can't see his family, again...Poor **Rob.....*

*   I think I wrote too* *much, as usual. sorry!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I wish everyone here a beautiful season, whether or not you celebrate any particular holiday. This time of year can be
stressful, as well as beautiful. I hope you all enjoy sparkly Days, & Starry Nights!

love from CherylFaith
*


----------



## Chanel_MAC (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My favorite holiday tradition... Decorating the three with my daughters (and when I was younger, with my mom).  Every year we get a new ornament for that year as well, and everyone pics their own.  This is my 3 y.o.'s first "real" Christmas, so she had the honor of putting the angel on top of the tree


----------



## hotpink1326 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Ooo, very good theme for this contest... i think i'll try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didnt have many real traditions growing up. One that really stands out was putting up this beautiful nativity set that was my grandmothers. She would always call me when she was decorating so i could come over & add that! Since shes past, it is now mine to have & still enjoy setting up each year!! I'd also hop in the car with my dad on x-mas eve & drive around to look at all the beautiful lights around town! Their was this one street that everyone on the street did crazy lights! We would always end the night with that!!

Since Lisa & I have been together... Christmas time with her family is always special. My family has all moved all over the country so i count on my other family (hers) to make this time of the year special & they ALWAYS do!! I enjoy the holidays so much with them though... They have welcomed me as a part of their family & include me in all their traditions!! 

We always do x-mas eve as our x-mas. We bring over loads of gifts & by the time everyone has thier gifts in the living room... it's not just under the tree!! Sometimes we have to find a place to sit cause their are so many its hard to move around , lol!! Lisa's mom always cooks a beautiful meal & bakes lots of cookies!! After the meal, we all get out 1st present of the night from her mom which is always pajamas & slippers (we get them for her too) We have to change before we open any other gifts!! Its so cosy & as much as i miss my family at this time of the year... they make it so special for me that i dont have time to be sad!!

Unfortunitly, none of that is happening this year! Lisa & I are saving up for our wedding in April & we all agreed to not spend any extra money that we dont have to. Sadly, that cuts out x-mas this year! We are all agreeing to make up for it next year but its still sad to think about! So, for the 1st time, Lisa & I invited her family over our house for x-mas eve & were just going to cook a nice dinner. Thats all! Atleast we can all be together...


----------



## Starz777 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My favorite holiday tradition happens on Christmas Eve. Each person at the dinner table gives an individual Christmas wish to each person there. The wish is brief but personal and heart warming.


----------



## Moppit (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My favourite holiday tradition is to relax with family and friends.


----------



## FullWroth (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My favorite holiday tradition is decorating the house with lights and sparkly glittery things and then kicking back as the sun's going down, and turning it all on to watch the light show. There's just something about soft, warm lights bouncing of tinselly things and glittery ornaments while it's all snowy and dark outside that you can't replace.


----------



## MaryaHari (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

My favorite holiday tradition is our family game. Every Christmas and most Thanksgivings after we've had dinner and opened presents, we play some sort of board game usually involving trivia and/or bluffing people. There are like 30 something loud Italians all trying to the yell the answer the loudest in one small living room. It gets pretty crazy =) Usually it comes down to my uncle and one of my aunts, but now that I'm older and have become quite the trivia buff I usually give them all a run for their money too.


----------



## Ms. Ann Thrope (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

I love decorating the tree with my family, and cinnamon rolls on Christmas morning...<3


----------



## eastsidesunset (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway 12/22/07 - "Dirty" Berry MAC combo*

Every Christmas I bust out the presents and wrap them while watching White Christmas. Done this every years for over a decade!


----------

